# Amy Fitzpatrick - Missing Person



## FindAmyFitzpatrick (Feb 15, 2012)

Hi all,

I'm new to this forum and don't want to get off on the wrong foot by looking like I'm spamming or taking up board space.

I would be thankful if any of you had a look at this website about a Irish girl who went missing in the Costa Del Sol region of Spain - searchforamy.c om

Like I said, I do apologise if this comes across as spam but I'm just trying to raise awareness for a friend.

Thanks

Gareth


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

We have had her mentioned over the years

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...my-fitzpatrick.html?highlight=Amy+Fitzpatrick

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...6728.html?highlight=Amy+Fitzpatrick#post66728

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...my-fitzpatrick.html?highlight=Amy+Fitzpatrick

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...614.html?highlight=Amy+Fitzpatrick#post113614

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...211.html?highlight=Amy+Fitzpatrick#post176211

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...my-fitzpatrick.html?highlight=Amy+Fitzpatrick

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...patrick-reward.html?highlight=Amy+Fitzpatrick

Jo xxx


----------

